# Equalizer mit After Effects?



## macsea (3. April 2006)

Hi Leute!

Wie kann ich im After Effects einen 2D Equalizer realisieren der aber mit Bildern bestückt ist.

Danke
Macsea


----------



## axn (3. April 2006)

Die Funktion "Convert Audio to Keyframes" zusammen mit Expressions machen sich gut.


----------



## macsea (3. April 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Leider habe ich noch nicht soviel
Ahnung im AE 7.

Könntest du mir eine nähere Beschreibung geben.
Danke

Macsea


----------



## axn (3. April 2006)

Hast du eine englische oder deutesche Version?

Deutsche Version:
Importiere eine Audiofile oder ein Video mit Audiospur und zieh es in die Komposition.
Rechtsklick auf die Audioebene in der Zeitleiste - Keyframeassistent - Audio in Keyframes konvertieren.
Es entsteht ein Nullobjekt, mit Keys für Links, Rechts und Beide in den Effekten.
Erstelle eine Farbfläche und skaliere sie auf etwa 20 %.
Wähle die Farbfläche in der Zeitleiste und drücke P. - Die Positionsspur klappt aus.
Halte Alt gedrückt und klick auf die kleine Stoppuhr vor Position. - Expression Animation ist aktiviert.
Copiere folgenden Code in die Expressions-Zeilen.

```
[thisComp.layer("Audioamplitude").effect("Linker Kanal")("Schieberegler"),thisComp.layer("Audioamplitude").effect("Rechter Kanal")("Schieberegler")]
```

Beobachte die Position der Farbfläche beim Abspielen.


----------

